# Running Shoe Advice



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Due to long term injuries, i've not been able to run for a while. I want to get back into it so i want to get a new pair of runners, but the decent ones are too expensive. I've alway used Asics cumulus because they can take my orthotics without pushing my feet out of them. Any runners/gym goers know of any ceaper alternatives the the cumulus? (has to be neutral/cushioning)


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

first are you sure you need neutral/cushioning ?

get yourself checked out by someone who knows. under or over pronation should really not be ignored.

that said i've used Asics Gel Oberon 4 for my last couple of pairs - get through a couple of pairs of these a year.

used to wear addidas which are initially very comfortable but only last a couple of hundred miles.

asics do feel a little different initially but i do over 20 miles on an average week with no foot problems.

since Roy doesn't sell sports gear i assume a link isn't a problm

i buy most of my gear from http://www.startfitn...uk/default.asp?

keep an eye on the sales stuff.

never paid more than 40'odd quid tops for good running shoes. all this 2012 season colours stuff is cobblers. 2010 still available at much better prices

running shoes do deteriorate over time but it takes quite a while.

i am 6" 1' and a used to be a cruiserweight before the years and the beers.

although much lighter, faster and stronger than i have been for ages i am still an old fart of a heavyweight so i need decent shoes.

off road i use asics trabuco - very nice grip and support but not quite so cushioned, so beware if that is an issue.

not an expert in anyway, the forums at http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/forum/ are pretty good. i used to subscribe to the magazine but .......you get the idea.

plod well


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Rotundus, thanks for the advice. I've been checked, and had my orthotics made by the NHS. They found me to be a bit odd, and a pain in the ****, because my left foot is fine, size 9 and neutral, but my right, well, for a kick off, it's half a size smaller, rigid high arch, big toe doesn't flex, neither does my ankle, it's got cavo varus (slightly clubbed) and the achillies tendo is not good as i walk on the outside of my foot. (I should be a physio, I know most of the terms  )

Startfitness is a great website, used to get my shorts and tops from them, they just don't carry a great range of shoe sizes at times.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I swear by New Balance personally, and would recommend them to anyone as an alternative to uber expensive Asics. As Des mentioned grab a pair of last seasons stock, or the season before to save a bundle.

With your foot issues perhaps you should get professionally measured?


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

I tried on NB 565's the other day, but with orthotics in they were too tight. Don't know if I should increase the size of some runners by a half just to accommodate them.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Personally I use NB. Was just out in my NB Minimus T10, as I was running in the woods. Don't get to catch up in the size of shoe, as my marathon shoes are 1.5 sizes bigger & width wider. Try a number of shoes at a decent store. As you are recovering, spend as much as you can your injuries will thank you. Have a look at width as well, going to a 2E might help.

Emma


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm going to have to bite the bullet and go to my local running shop. just hope I don't get too embarressed after trying on loads, then walking out having bought nothing :blush2: , saying there cheaper in the internet.


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Just to add. I was at run 4 it in Glasgow at the weekend for nearly an hour, tried on various runnings shoes with new questions raised. The staff were great, made notes for me and recorded my gait with all the shoes. I found out that a neutral shoe might not be the way to go. I've now got to speak to my orthotist to see about not using my orthotics.


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

I took advice from a specialist running shop who told me I'm an over-pronator which I had no idea about but it explained the pain I was suffering. I bought some Saucony Omni 8 and they've been amazing. I've done circa 350-400 miles in them and they're still going strong.


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

Watched BBC's Panorama recently. Apparantly its all guff about which shoes are better for you (something my corporate-conspiracy mind always suspected). They even proved it with sciencey things and statistics:

:bangin:

As a part time running enthusiast I can impart a tiny gem of empirical wisdom; Generally speaking the comfier your shoes the more lazy your running habit.

The cushioning in the heels (like the Air-Walk range) are there to protect your poor knees when you start hammering the pavement heel first.

So don't.

Learn to lean foward and run on the balls of your feet.

You'll be nimbler and your hips and knees will not need to absorb so much jolting shock.

If you're a hardcore Spartan just go and buy a pair of plimsolls. You'll soon learn to run on your toes from the pain of heel striking pave a few times!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ADY said:


> Watched BBC's Panorama recently. Apparantly its all guff about which shoes are better for you (something my corporate-conspiracy mind always suspected). They even proved it with sciencey things and statistics:
> 
> :bangin:
> 
> ...


Interesting I was going to watch that. Some years ago now when pointy shoes were on the go they killed my feet and I ended up with painful corns so I used to walk/jog all over the place in my bare feet or just with socks on as shoes even soft trainers did my feet in. I just got used to it. One night I took them off in a night club and forgot them, ended up back at my hotel minus my shoes :lol: :lol:


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

I went to a running shop to check I was choosing correctly. I was, but the difference in fit and comfort between the brands was staggering. As a committed and fairly serious runner, I ended up buying a brand I never thought I would. Nike Pegasus.

I guess it goes to show that they have interested some serious money in R&D, and for runners it's paid off.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Odd. I just answered this question on MyFitnessPal!



"I rarely run but when I do, some Â£7 plastic trainers from Tesco. Minimalist running style, of course, as there's no cushioning. Seems to work ok. More protection from nails and pieces of glass than proper running shoes, too. </cheapskate>"
​


So look up "minimalist running" which is the technique we're designed to run in but avoid the marketing hype of 5 Toesers.
​
Actually, thinking about things, my style of running is "functional running" - I run for a bus, I run for a train, I run to avoid being knocked down. In most cases, I won't be wearing over-priced running shoes but usually hard-ish soled shoes. Thus, it's good to get into the habit of minimalist running.


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> ADY said:
> 
> 
> > Watched BBC's Panorama recently. Apparantly its all guff about which shoes are better for you (something my corporate-conspiracy mind always suspected). They even proved it with sciencey things and statistics:
> ...


Which shoes, which nightclub, and how much Vodka was involved? :lol:


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

Ninja : :thumbup:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

The danger comes when you start to walk using the same technique. Minimalist running becomes...

... mincing.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Thinking about things again... I quite like the fact you refer to Spartans. I'm going to call it Spartan running from now on. Actually, I've seen the way ninjas run (thin soles on shoes, too)... plus you make less noise. Ok, I'm going to call it Ninja running.


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

Spartan mincing???? Now there's an image I don't want in my head...


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ADY said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > ADY said:
> ...


A nice pair of Oliver Sweeny, no idea of the name of the club but it was in Corfu, lots of Vodka involved and unfortunately on top of all that I phoned Big M to find out where my shoes were. The minor problem with that was she was still in England and I used my works Mobile. I was presented with the bill at the end of the month..................It wasn't cheap !!!!

:lol: :lol:

And apparently on the way to the hotel I fed my Kebab to a local dog but I'm not sure about that one


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

That last bit sounds like a euphemism. *ahem*


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

shadowninja said:


> Thinking about things again... I quite like the fact you refer to Spartans. I'm going to call it Spartan running from now on. Actually, I've seen the way ninjas run (thin soles on shoes, too)... plus you make less noise. Ok, I'm going to call it Ninja running.


Spartan is it then. I think watching the Olympics in the background had a huge influence! :yes:

Ninja's wear those toe separating plimsolls don't they? That looks uncomfortable in the extreme *shiver*


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

ADY said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking about things again... I quite like the fact you refer to Spartans. I'm going to call it Spartan running from now on. Actually, I've seen the way ninjas run (thin soles on shoes, too)... plus you make less noise. Ok, I'm going to call it Ninja running.
> ...


Yeah. How they wear socks, I dunno. ooh_birth_day:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Those vibram five fingers are pretty popular at the moment. I see the theory behind them and would be tempted to give them a go.

I changed my running style a while ago to focus on staying off my heels. A few days of absolutely caned calves and Achilles but I find it much more efficient to 'prance' along on the balls of the foot rather than thump along on the heel.

Also the Nike free and other companies equivalents are an interesting concept - a loose, free flowing type sole to give cushioning to your foot but mainly to support your natural running gait instead of altering it with gels and other technologies.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> ADY said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Oliver sweeny sold his soul very quickly . These is a secret to know if any shoes you have where made by his original "crew" and its not the "S" . Only those in the Know , know ! You would be shocked to know who made his shoes for him after that !

Nothing special at all .


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

I cannot see why you'd need to spend so much on a running shoe when plimsolls would suffice. If you need cushioning on the front a la Nike Free then why does Vibram have very little cushioning? I would guess it is because when you run properly (Spartan running), your body (feet/lower legs) cushions the landing properly. And you wouldn't get Vibrams because then you'd look like a tool.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


>


Yeah, they were around when Ninjas were around... FYI you can get Ninja socks with the big toe separate. And unsurprisingly, they do go missing in the wash a lot more often.


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm gonna buy me a pair of those VIBRAMs and wear them round the house to freak out my good lady.... Or maybe take them on holiday and wear them round the pool (IN THE POOL??) You know what I'm just gonna wear them EVERYWHERE and freak everyone out.


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't pay Â£90 for a top of the range pair and use them for a year. Asics are excellent. Get a Â£35 pair of Asics from somewhere cheap like Sports Direct and change them every 4 to 6 months. Also, it doesn't matter what they look like because if you're serious about running they'll be caked in mud in no time.


----------

